# Combat Sports Radio



## punisher73 (Mar 23, 2010)

My cousin is the one who does this and sent the link to my mom to review (since she has no clue/interest in MA should passed it on to me). I thought I would pass it on to you guys and get some feedback as to what you think.

Pros? 
Cons?

Anything you would like to see different? All comments will be passed on to them.

http://combatsportsradio.com/  (click on the ustream listen button at the bottom)

Thanks


----------

